# Organ Concertos?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I am aware of one or two, and was wondering if anyone could recommend some to me?


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

There are several by Handel;
There are some by Grauppner (sp??)
There are two modern ones from Canadian composers: *Jacques Hetu* and *Raymond Daveluy*


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Two good 'uns from the 20th century are by Hindemith and Poulenc.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I can vouch for the Poulenc, but I'm not really familiar with Hindemith beyond his organ sonatas and his collaboration with Kurt Weill "Der Lindberghflug".


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

John Stanley's spring to mind as does the marvellous single movement concerto for two organs and two violins that this superb collection opens with:










Oh yeah, La Risonanza recorded some by Giuseppe Sammartini too.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Two Organ Concertos by Joseph Rheinberger


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I know you are asking about concertos but Charles-Marie Widor wrote eight organ symphonies, which to me are like concertos since the organ is the main instrument. Aaron Copland also wrote a symphony for solo organ.

Kevin


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

A couple notable concertos:

Flor Peeters - Organ Concerto (1944)
Jean Langlais - Organ Concerto (1947)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Rautavaara wrote an organ concerto.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Hindemith also wrote an organ concerto now that I think of it. 

Kevin


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Tristan Keuris (my favourite organ concerto) and Howard Hanson have not been mentioned yet.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for all of your suggestions. The Poulenc is the one I am most familiar with, I've kind of wanted to listen to the Handel concertos, although my general experience with works beyond Water Music hasn't been that pleasant. Didn't Albioni (spelling please?) have a set of Organ something or others?


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

PADRE ANTONIO SOLER. He wrote six concerti for two organs and they are absolutely charming---and very Spanish.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Bach wrote a number of _concertos _for *Organ solo*, and some of them were organ re-works of full-out concertos from other composers
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/442-bach-keeps-green.html


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Guilmant*´s and *Jongen*´s symphonies with orchestra seem rather noisy and vulgar to me, whereas of course the *Saint-Saens *3rd Symphony can be impressive.

*Michel Corrette*´s are delightful, late-baroque bon-bon´s.

One of both *Kalevi Aho*´s and *Miroslav Kabelac*´s symphonies are for organ and orchestra, written in a rather contemporary style, but didn´t appeal to me either, perhaps however some would hear "Gothic" qualities in them.

_EDIT_: Forgot to mention that there are 3 by *Haydn* as well.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

CPE Bach is another name not mentioned yet, well worth checking out.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Kevin Pearson said:


> I know you are asking about concertos but Charles-Marie Widor wrote eight organ symphonies, which to me are like concertos since the organ is the main instrument. Aaron Copland also wrote a symphony for solo organ.
> 
> Kevin


Surely if the organ is the main instrument , in fact the only instrument, then it's not a concerto ?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

To my knowledge the organ symphony by Copland (1924) always includes an orchestra.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> To my knowledge the organ symphony by Copland (1924) always includes an orchestra.


So does Saint-Saens' Organ Symphony...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> So does Saint-Saens' Organ Symphony...


It's not an organ concerto, it is a symphony with an organ joining in the last movement !


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

moody said:


> It's not an organ concerto, it is a symphony with an organ joining in the last movement !


Hey, I didn't bring up the Organ Symphony in the context of an organ concerto, I was merely replying to the comment about COpland's Organ Symphony which, in turn, was a diagonal suggestion brought up against the Widor organ symphonies (for solo organ).


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

moody said:


> Surely if the organ is the main instrument , in fact the only instrument, then it's not a concerto ?


You're right of course!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

Jongen, Joseph - Symphonie Concertante for Organ and Orchestra

Don't know if it strictly qualifies as an Organ Concerto, but it's a nice, accessible piece of music.


----------

